# Exhaust System/REar Sway Bar?



## jpgotgto (Dec 17, 2006)

Does anybody know or recommend any good exhaust system? I check the prices here online and I found two different starting prices. I found one starting around $300+Corsa-touring to sport, and another one for $700+(SLP loudmouth brand) and the only difference on some systems are a set of extra pipes.Ang Gibson have a set of mufflers for $390...no other pipes included.I really need one bad since I want my goat to sound a little louder than the factory installed exhaust.Which one would you guys/gals recommend...????I'm in need of a louder yet whole sound.

Also,will purchasing a rear sway bar make my goat handle better...even just a little??? Will installing a shift eliminator kit affect my warranty? My 06 goat is all stock at the moment with the 17'" wheels and nothing more....yet.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

For exhaust systems, I would recommend Maglaflow for a more thoaty sound or the SLP loudmouth II for a higher noisier sound.

Checkout LS1GTO.com for more info to your questions.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

magnaflow FTW


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

*exhaust*

I really like the corsa but it is pricey. The corsa sport to touring is not a complete exhaust its a kit to make the sport exhaust a touring (quieter) exhaust. Check out the for sale section here or at ls1gto.com for some good deals on a used one.


----------

